# Shout out to whoever invented the tile scraper sawzall attachment



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy hell, where have you been all my life.

Had to take up two small sections of glue down that was really glued down there. Mi amigo was working it over pretty hard with a shovel, long handled scraper, and good old hammer and flat bar. I excused myself to run to the hardware store and picked up one of those 4" wide scraper attachments for the sawzall. Milwaukee made this particular one.
Probably the most awesome I've ever purchased for $9. Seriously saved hours. HOURS.

If you guys have never used one of these and have some glue down to rip up soon, get after it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Holy hell, where have you been all my life.
> 
> Had to take up two small sections of glue down that was really glued down there. Mi amigo was working it over pretty hard with a shovel, long handled scraper, and good old hammer and flat bar. I excused myself to run to the hardware store and picked up one of those 4" wide scraper attachments for the sawzall. Milwaukee made this particular one.
> Probably the most awesome I've ever purchased for $9. Seriously saved hours. HOURS.
> ...


Always wondered about those everytime I saw them on the shelf. Good to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I've always seen these at Blowes









But have always thought they were a straight gimmick. Poor mans substitute to a SDS with chisel. Glad to see Milwaukee made a good alternative.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can get wire brush attachments, too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

How does your wrist feel after using it ? Just a little kick-back. I bought one on clearance a few yrs ago. Threw it out.

Maybe I should have gave it a second chance.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Saw it a while back and got it for the heck of it to have it on the truck, haven't used it yet still in the package.
Nice to know its good for something, hopefully something will come up to give it a shot... for now it looks nice on the shelf :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

IMHO they work well, but will put years on your recip saw in a short period of time. I've seen a couple recips die while using the scrapers. The recip saw is not designed as an impact tool and the repeated pounding of the armature will wear it out prematurely. For any sizeable job, a small demo hammer with a floor scraper attachment will work as well or better in most cases, and will be doing what it was designed to do.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> How does your wrist feel after using it ? Just a little kick-back. I bought one on clearance a few yrs ago. Threw it out.
> 
> Maybe I should have gave it a second chance.


feels great. I used it one-handed with little to no pressure and it took the whole floor up in what seemed like seconds. It felt like cheating it was so effortless.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet. I got a small 80sqft area of glue down that needs to come up and I got 2 of these scrapers last night on way home. I was curious how well they worked.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

was the floor on concrete? because i tried one of these to scrape a foor on plywood and all it did was dig into the plywood.
i could never find the right angle to hold it that it didnt dig in
nicko


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

nickko said:


> was the floor on concrete? because i tried one of these to scrape a foor on plywood and all it did was dig into the plywood.
> i could never find the right angle to hold it that it didnt dig in
> nicko


concrete.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Shout Out To Whoever Invented The Tile Scraper Sawzall Attachment*

Well didn't quite work for me. 

This was 20mins ago









This is now









That's trying to take linoleum up off concrete. It works but I'm prob gonna go through $100 worth on this small room.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

weird. worked like a dream for us.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They are def working. I just think it's a bit to much I'm asking for it to do. This stuffs down and tough to get up. Looks like the glued it with tar but the hard knocks it takes seem to take a toll on the blades connection point.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A young guy not too far from here came up with the spyder scraper while on his lunch breaks where he worked. He sold out to that company shortly after inception.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

We have used them, and they have their place. On some well glued vinyl over concrete it's about worthless, but on others it's done well for us and scraped it right up. It's got to wear out the saw quicker though. We use them for smaller areas. If you're gonna run thru $100 worth of blades just get the right tool I'd say. 

And a word of caution- i was slicing up some vinyl when I hit a solid area that didn't budge and it kicked back rather violently, and about took my toe off. I didn't get cut, but only because it glanced off of my shoe. If it had hit a different angle there's no doubt I would have gotten cut pretty good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bearded Wonder said:


> We have used them, and they have their place. On some well glued vinyl over concrete it's about worthless, but on others it's done well for us and scraped it right up. It's got to wear out the saw quicker though. We use them for smaller areas. If you're gonna run thru $100 worth of blades just get the right tool I'd say.
> 
> And a word of caution- i was slicing up some vinyl when I hit a solid area that didn't budge and it kicked back rather violently, and about took my toe off. I didn't get cut, but only because it glanced off of my shoe. If it had hit a different angle there's no doubt I would have gotten cut pretty good.
> 
> ...



Prob every 1/2 a second it kicked back violent on me. Took some hits to my leg and arms with back of the saw.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had the best luck dialing the speed down.

Oh, and turning off orbital mode.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah we used the sawzall on the lower power mode and let the sawzall do the work, rather than applying force. we also tried the hammer drill but it was too much for our application


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I got another 4 to try now. The 1" one kicked back way less than that wide one and when I say kicked back I mean serious kick back. It's not catching on the concrete but the tar stops the blade dead in its tracks then jumps back about 6-7hits as it catches the tar. Got to watch where your feet and cables are that's for sure.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah, tar is a different animal. ours was glued. you're probably better off with the hammer drill


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:whistling

http://www.contractortalk.com/f27/bath-update-bathroom-flooring-make-over-frankfort-indiana-112480/

:shutup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i knew you used to be smart.:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this the Children's tools Forum?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Worked great on concrete for me,but there was a bit of a learning curve on how to
feed the blade into the material.I found it worked best when only part of the blade 
was used,kind of like feeding it in at 45* to the flooring and working in an arc,instead 
of straight under.No kickbacks this way.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

There really is no limit to what people will think of to stick on the end of reciprocal saws. Seriously, no limit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

txgencon said:


> There really is no limit to what people will think of to stick on the end of reciprocal saws. Seriously, no limit.



You ain't wrong. Some of the stupid things today I see I could attach to it like wire brushes, sanding pads, floor scrapers etc etc


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> You ain't wrong. Some of the stupid things today I see I could attach to it like wire brushes, sanding pads, floor scrapers etc etc



Oh yeah and it took another 2 more broken blades to
Finish up. 5 blades in total and had scraped the rest. What's crazy is it was coming up easy by hand.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Shout Out To Whoever Invented The Tile Scraper Sawzall Attachment*

I walked by the display the other day, I think they had a bunch more attachments, 
Inside my head... I'm walking by, look for a second, a bunch of attachments by that "spyder" company, what's that one? As im still walking, what a bunch of crap, where's those LED Headlight bands in the flyer two days ago for Black Friday.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a makita sds with a tile chisel


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

txgencon said:


> There really is no limit to what people will think of to stick on the end of reciprocal saws. Seriously, no limit.





BCConstruction said:


> You ain't wrong. Some of the stupid things today I see I could attach to it like wire brushes, sanding pads, floor scrapers etc etc


:whistling...:no:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> You ain't wrong. Some of the stupid things today I see I could attach to it like wire brushes, sanding pads, floor scrapers etc etc



Things to pleasure the wife


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> :whistling...:no:


Exactly. :blush:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Or yourself,,,, I don't judge


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Things to pleasure the wife


Yeah... lol. I've wanted to say that a few times in response to this thread but didn't. I don't get that at all... :no:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Or yourself,,,, I don't judge


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I mean, lets make life easier fellas. Everybody has to at least have a bulldog size, if not a full size roto hammer. Get after it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

elementbldrs said:


> I mean, lets make life easier fellas. Everybody has to at least have a bulldog size, if not a full size roto hammer. Get after it.
> View attachment 122385
> View attachment 122386



If I could have got that SDS scrapper I would have. Didn't know this stuff wS under the carpet until I pulled it yesterday. That's def on my list of future buys now.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Busted my makita cordless using one last week. Was awesome till I hit a joint in the concrete.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

A sawzall is not designed as an impact tool, the blade travel is also a hindrance as obstructions in the stroke travel limit options, hence the oscillating tool comes into play.
Simply it is a misuse of a tool.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> I mean, lets make life easier fellas. Everybody has to at least have a bulldog size, if not a full size roto hammer. Get after it.
> View attachment 122385
> View attachment 122386




That one on the left was what I was looking for. I picked up the 2" but for getting tile up it was just too small to really do what I wanted. I want full tiles at a time. I don't want little cracked splinters everywhere. Let's be gentlemen about this. If there was an angled sharp chiseled available for the SDS(at the hardware store I was at) I would have gone with that. 
I figured I couldn't go wrong with the sawzall attachment for 9 bucks. 

Childrens' tool or not, we finished in well under half the time I had allotted, so nana nana boo boo, stick your head in doo doo.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a void for an SDS razor blade attachment, was thinking about having a fabricator friend make one, if he can make these, he could make kids toys.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've bought a couple and used them with varying success. It all depends on the age of the floor, the condition of the floor, the wear pattern and what mood I am in.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

These work great when you have room to use them,...the tight spots get SDS scrapers


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't have a pic handy, but I made a 3" blade for my hand held pneumatic chisel. Took a chisel point and welded a flat piece of steel on it and gave it an edge on the grinder. Sumbich works like a champ for closets and tight spots. Nice thing is when it gets dull it takes me 30 seconds to dress it. Uses an assload of air though.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Basically this http://m.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=air+chisel


----------

